# meanwhile, in the missile control room of the secret Arts and Crafts center......



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

....for the Elderly and Orphans of The Herfabomber....

Geezer: "Mr Herfabomber, sir.....the missiles are all prepped and ready to launch."

Herfabomber: "Excellent, Geezer.....commence countdown of the first wave."

Geezer: "I don't understand, sir....why not just launch all of them at the same time?"

Herfabomber: "This is a Reign of Terror, Geezer....not Armageddon....who's going to learn the lesson of trifling with me if everything is destroyed at once?"

Pinhead Jr.: "Yeah, old dude....besides, we may want to destroy them again some other time just for fun."

Herfabomber: "Are you sure you want to launch yours today, Junior?"

Pinhead Jr.: "Hellz yeah, Pops......this guy has had this coming for a while now...it's time to settle the score."

Herfabomber: "So be it, then....FIRE THE MISSILES.....SURVIVAL IS NOT AN OPTION!!!!!"

Geezer: "The missiles have launched, Sir....shall I post coordinates?"

Herfabomber: "What part of 'Reign of Terror' do you not understand, Geezer?....giving them advanced warning takes all the fun out of it."

Pinhead Jr.: "Not for me this time, Pops..I want this dude to know what's headed his way...

9405 5036 9930 0455 1623 07"

Herfabomber: "Nothing else to add, Junior?"

Pinhead Jr.: "Now that ya mention it, Pops.....FORE!!!!!!!"

Herfabomber: "Nice touch, Junior...MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Pinhead Jr.: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Meanwhile, behind the facade of this innocent looking book store...

YAY Pinhead is going to stab someone again!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

At least we'll know one of these is actually from the Herfabomber.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

I love devastation and destruction...let em fly


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

LOVE the new avatar Linda!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you, Daniel did an awesome job on it...what a great son.


Danfish98 said:


> LOVE the new avatar Linda!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

opcorn: F their mail box up Pete. opcorn:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

grumble...... pinhead was taking lots of notes last night.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

priorwomanmarine said:


> Thank you, Daniel did an awesome job on it...what a great son.


*Brain:* We love the new Avatar!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> LOVE the new avatar Linda!


I agree, Fishboy...Linda looks great in LOBster Red

welcome to the Madness, Sister


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

you guys scare me


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Mission control room?
I thought I blew that place up!
Oh well, I guess next time I need to hit it harder.

Glad to see you're back up and in action Bro, hit 'em hard, show no mercy!!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I agree, Fishboy...Linda looks great in LOBster Red
> 
> welcome to the Madness, Sister


Linda, your new aviator does look nice.
(If you ever decide to move up from the minors to the major league, PM me)


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> .Linda looks great in LOBster Red


I'm thinking she looks good in anything! Just saying


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Packerjh said:


> I'm thinking she looks good in anything! Just saying


True, good point!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

This post seems kind of cocky for someone who is not going to have a house tomorrow...





















Just sayin


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Now that ya mention it, Pops.....*FORE*!!!!!!!"


Jr must be home schooled. Everyone knows it's spelled *four * or ( *for*)


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

What a great thread. A classic look at the dialogue that goes on in Pete's head, and the reveal of a fine looking new avatar....The LOB strikes again....like Ronny Van Zandt sang, "train roll on"....


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Johnpaul said:


> This post seems kind of cocky for someone who is not going to have a house tomorrow...
> 
> Just sayin


i think JP's enter key got stuck


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I really enjoy these threads. It's always amusing to get a peak inside the mind of a lunatic.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

So, you're not gonna have a house tomorrow JP??


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> So, you're not gonna have a house tomorrow JP??


This one is not headed my way.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Some one is in for a can of WhoopAss


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


> This one is not headed my way.


Yeah...I figure I'm safe too...the inbred pinhead duet have already blown me up good!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Yeah...I figure I'm safe too...the inbred pinhead duet have already blown me up good!


But when has that ever stopped him before?


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Psshaw, Missile control room? I had no idea you needed one just to set off some bottle rockets. Everyone knows that the dirty LOBsters couldn't bomb their way out of a wet paper bag


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

IBEW said:


> Mission control room?
> I thought I blew that place up!
> Oh well, I guess next time I need to hit it harder.
> 
> Glad to see you're back up and in action Bro, hit 'em hard, show no mercy!!


what in the Hell is mercy?



IBEW said:


> Linda, your new aviator does look nice.
> (If you ever decide to play in the minor ZK league because you don't feel you're ready for the major league, PM me)


there..fixed it for ya



Johnpaul said:


> This post seems kind of cocky for someone who is not going to have a house tomorrow...
> 
> Just sayin


delusional arrogance has been the cornerstone of my entire bombing career, my friend, and that's not going to change simply because a bomb the size of a fat tabby is headed my way...that would just be silly.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

never I guess...I was just trying to convince myself that I had nothing to worry about...So, I'm definitely safe!

Lets see...how does the mouse do it...

"pretend Brain" I am not the cheesehead you're looking to destroy...

"Pretend Pinky" barf...or snarf...or something like that


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Psshaw, Missile control room? I had no idea you needed one just to set off some bottle rockets. Everyone knows that the dirty LOBsters couldn't bomb their way out of a wet paper bag


sure we can, you goofy-ass quadruped..you're just pissed that you can't buy wet paper bags on amazon.com and drop ship them


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, I'll admit it is weird. I can buy a dildo, some tampons, panties, midol, Johnson's No More Tears Shampoo and The Notebook, but no wet paper bags. I call shenanigans


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> Jr must be home schooled. Everyone knows it's spelled *four * or ( *for*)


Not on a golf course! Hmm....:laugh:



kozzman555 said:


> Yeah, I'll admit it is weird. I can buy a dildo, some tampons, panties, midol, Johnson's No More Tears Shampoo and The Notebook, but no wet paper bags. I call shenanigans


:rofl: PROOF!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Proof proof proof!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Proof proof proof!


Enjoy your dildo, tampons, midol, panties, No More Tears & The Notebook, Matt. I wouldn't be surprised if Kozz launched this box o' shit to you just for calling Proof on him. I know his amazon cart was already full with those items, he's been itching to pull the launch trigger.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

max gas said:


> Enjoy your dildo, tampons, midol, panties, No More Tears & The Notebook, Matt. I wouldn't be surprised if Kozz launched this box o' shit to you just for calling Proof on him. I know his amazon cart was already full with those items, he's been itching to pull the launch trigger.


I live not in fear Mike, as Kozzmaniac knows I was not calling on him _for_ proof. I was in chat the night he made that list and I know the true recipient of said shopping cart, and that is Proof!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Me too...just need an address...


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Me too...just need an address...


:laugh: thats the bomb thread I'm waiting to see!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> Me too...just need an address...


One of his new ZK cohorts has said potential target's address. I don't foresee a bomb thread about that because the target has been banned/kicked off of Puff


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Glad to be on board.


ouirknotamuzd said:


> I agree, Fishboy...Linda looks great in LOBster Red
> 
> welcome to the Madness, Sister


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

oh my


IBEW said:


> Linda, your new aviator does look nice.
> (If you ever decide to move up from the minors to the major league, PM me)


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

You all crack me up


Packerjh said:


> I'm thinking she looks good in anything! Just saying


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

max gas said:


> One of his new ZK cohorts has said potential target's address. I don't foresee a bomb thread about that because the target has been banned/kicked off of Puff


Really!?!? I was unaware and must have missed that. For shame.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

priorwomanmarine said:


> Glad to be on board.


Multi-



priorwomanmarine said:


> oh my


Quote



priorwomanmarine said:


> You all crack me up


is your friend. Daniel can you help her please. oke:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

_*Your Item's Status
Your item was processed through our LOUISVILLE, KY 40231 
facility on March 23, 2012 at 7:44 pm.* _

You've got my attention now.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

mcgreggor57 said:


> _*Your Item's Status
> Your item was processed through our LOUISVILLE, KY 40231
> facility on March 23, 2012 at 7:44 pm.* _
> 
> You've got my attention now.


*FORE!!*


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

How appropriate to yell _Fore_ when you're about to hit someone. Damage report here.


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Mean while on the other end of receiving the missles. I was blown away as I was caught totally unaware of the destruction coming my way. Awesome sticks. Thank you.







;







; http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s408/priorwomanmarine/MissleStrike2.jpg


----------

